# What are good Brooklyn neighborhoods for squatting



## Yell (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been staying out at the wall street occupation, not really seeing any other part of new york city too see, for the past two months. The cops kicked us out and me and my affinity group have already found a few places that got compromised. any places in the city you guys know of, that is worth checking out?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 23, 2011)

Only places I know of were torn down


----------



## Yell (Nov 23, 2011)

yea. we had a spot. then a few of us were arrested and the cops took the GPS. which stupidly had the address of our squat in it, and they went through it.. so we can't go back there. at least for a while. it just sucks.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

Booooo that's lame new York is tricky have you tried queens?


----------



## Rancho (Nov 23, 2011)

I know y'all are out in Brooklyn but the neighborhoods are trendy there now so there isn't a whole lot that's not spoken for


----------



## Earth (Nov 23, 2011)

That is true, Brooklyn today is definately not the same Brooklyn I left in 1987, and believe me - when I was there just the other day - I barely recognized my old hood...

Queens is cool, maybe out towards LaGuardia Airport there might be a couple of good places to hide out at, or perhaps Astoria - but then again, it's been many many years since I've been there............

As for things to do - as previously mentioned - all me favorite places are gone, except a pub in Bay Ridge Brooklyn which may or may not be ok these days.............

That's why I fled north east to where I finally settled at during the summer of 1991
We Have It All In The Valley!!!

God be with you..............


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 23, 2011)

Truth be told, I'm pretty sure NYC is gonna be real hot this winter. I'd get out for a few months. After the hype from OWS, I heard they been shakin em down like crazy


----------



## Yell (Nov 23, 2011)

theres things keeping us here. we found a family. i wanna travel but i'll miss them. i wish i could bring em with me! they took me and my other friends from the occupation in, theiy have been wonderful. Im keeping an eye out in places like queens. but ultimately. we might just wait a while then go to the squat we were staying at, along the promenade in BK. river front. life!


----------



## earliest (Nov 29, 2011)

I reccomend riding the J or any other elevated train around for the afternoon and writing down adresses of abandoned places as you go. There are lots of abandoned and fire damaged places that haven't been fixed up that are visible along the JMZ and L lines. Keep in mind that you either want to be somewhere pretty desolate or very, very busy to avoid attracting attention comin or going, nypd does not fuck around. Research the owners and the taxes on the properties.


----------

